# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Požega-pregled AS, 08.09.2007.

## BHany

Udruga Roda održat će besplatni pregled autosjedalica *u Požegi, u subotu 08.09.2007.* 

Pregled će se održati u *pješačkoj zoni, Ulica D. Lermana, u vremenu od u 10-13 sati*.

Molimo da, ukoliko je to moguće, sa sobom ponesete upute proizvođača te da dovedete i vaše dijete!

Vidimo se  :Smile:  !

----------


## Rency

:D ,vidimo se

----------


## BHany

Rency, čekamo vas!

I sve ostale...

----------


## BHany

hop  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Super da je i kod nas... :D

----------


## mamaja

požežanke, vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## emanuel

Samo da priupitam,

Hoce li se pregled AS mozda održavati i u Slav. Brodu, ako ne nastojat cu doci u Pozegu.

----------


## BHany

Emanuel, mislim da neće uskoro...u Brodu nema nikoga tko bi potegao organizaciju. 

U skorije vrijeme će vjerojatno biti u Vinkovcima i Osijeku.

Znam da je malo daleko, ali ako mozes pridruži nam se  :Smile:  ...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ova kišaaaa.....  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...nadam se da ćete doći na pregled AS danas..veselimo se i Brođanima.... :D

----------


## Janoccka

Požežanke (i Požežani...) bilo je lijepo družiti se s vama   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo za Rode i Rodmane koji su se potrudili i akcija je uspjela  :D

----------


## Rency

sve pohvale Rodicama   :Kiss:

----------


## Janoccka

> sve pohvale Rodicama


E neš dobit slike   :Razz:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

:Cekam:   :Raspa:

----------


## mamaja

baš nam je bilo lijepo   :Smile:  

 :Kiss:   svima koji su došli!

----------


## Rency

> [quotequote]
> 
> E neš dobit slike


vec ih imam   :Grin:

----------

